# 2004 Nirve Cannibal / Switchblade Project ; Build Clone



## Superman1984

So this is my inspiration to a degree ....



However, I can't afford this exact frame so a few years before I ever thought about buying a vintage bike I took a $25 Micargi Rover GT 



& did this "Rust" job on it to duplicate an old crusty rat rod style build. Nothing Special. Built with a $50 Huffy Cranbrook wheel set & chain sprocket. Not long after buying this bike I came across a Facebook Market Place listing for this 


$120 for a bike that bone stock retailed in the $600 range. Took off the 24x3" rear Nirve FatAss rear wheel & the 26x2.125 front for 26" front & back on Duro 26x3" All Around.


----------



## Superman1984

Got a set of Dyno style 16" Ape Hangers & a mock up Batavus gas tank from a moped I bought, got running & never fooled with again 






So  this was where it stalled for a while .... I didn't want to just do a cheap 49cc or big heavy Predator build so I unstuck an Italian built Motori Minarelli V1 (google them they're bullet proof & hellaciously buildable to 80cc).


----------



## Superman1984

I went to the Hurricane Coaster bike & swap meet February 1st @DonChristie  & @Freqman1 who siked me up about it after meeting them on a local ride. So this is Finally Happening after buying a set of Super Deluxe Deep Fenders & chain guard


I am debating on doing a street scraper style rear fender, buying either a Monark or Even a Schwinn housing for a headlight. Motoring will come after debating a lower down tube chop for clearances &  change of appearances/style. Here's some ideas that inspire me


----------



## DonChristie

Now your cookin with chili beans! Nice! Looks radical!


----------



## Superman1984

DonChristie said:


> Now your cookin with chili beans! Nice! Looks radical!



Thanks Brotha as you guys inspire & teach me so much here, in person when we can hang out & ride, & I couldn't ask for Anything More other than either y'all adopting me or inheriting bikes & parts


----------



## Balloonoob

Digging the fenders.  Hopefully it goes smooth.


----------



## Pookie42

My buddy did this one, cool bikes to customize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman1984

Pookie42 said:


> View attachment 1136331
> My buddy did this one, cool bikes to customize.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you by any chance find out what size rims & tires he's running? When I get to motoring it I am setting a goal of 55mph+ so a wider rim & tire with 12-11g spokes is safer & more stylish. I have a feeling I am close as is with the 26x3" Duros in the fenders though ....Especially rear wise


----------



## Balloonoob

55 on that is going to feel like rocket speed. Hold on tight.


----------



## Superman1984

Balloonoob said:


> 55 on that is going to feel like rocket speed. Hold on tight.



done 50mph on a 2005 Whizzer on mountain bike tires .... sure the chopper forks (if I keep these 32"+ set) will definitely add some "white knuckle" & clenching to the fun   . Damn thing unmotored is kinda fun but takes a mile a to turn around


----------



## Pookie42

Superman1984 said:


> Can you by any chance find out what size rims & tires he's running? When I get to motoring it I am setting a goal of 55mph+ so a wider rim & tire with 12-11g spokes is safer & more stylish. I have a feeling I am close as is with the 26x3" Duros in the fenders though ....Especially rear wise




29 x 2.1 front
26 x 2.0 rear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman1984

So I bought this ; 



2010 Fly Scout 110cc, 4speed semi automatic, electric & kick start for a practice motor start that should easily do 45 mph+. I am fixing to start mocking it up to the Nirve; I shouldn't have too much cutting & fabrication needed but I am excited as I had it running today within a little while off carb cleaner. Charged the battery so Saturday I can test the electric starter function, pour some gas into it, and maybe see about planning a set of Worksman style wheels to handle what I am going to be doing. I suppose buying them is going to be the best option because I am crazy but I know 10-12G spokes are going to be needed for this Ripper


----------



## Superman1984

Anybody ever lace moped hubs into bicycle wheels ? Lmfao. I am debating if I want to do drum/drum for some brakes or jus' Bad Ass It All Show, All Go, & All It's Glory No Brakes to start off


----------



## Balloonoob

That's awesome man. Good luck. Do what makes sense to you.


----------



## Superman1984

Balloonoob said:


> That's awesome man. Good luck. Do what makes sense to you.



Thanks. I looked at what it was going to cost to do the Minarelli V1 and for about $75 I got this & a electric scooter so it's a little cheaper for now but has some perks ; electric or kick start, already 12v wired for accessories & battery, has controls just to get me going forward & parts that aren't needed or used can be sold off for bicycle related needs. I was joking on the No Brakes part ; albeit crazy I am not plumb dumb !


----------



## Balloonoob

Saw this one in the 'hood and thought of your bike.


----------



## Superman1984

Balloonoob said:


> Saw this one in the 'hood and thought of your bike.
> 
> View attachment 1140100



See that is what I am trying to avoid mine looking like. I mean if it works Ok for them but I don't want something cheaply thrown together. I want this thing to blast 55-65 mph Reliably & Safely for what it'll be. Hence NO Rush to Throw a kit on it


----------



## Balloonoob

Superman1984 said:


> See that is what I am trying to avoid mine looking like. I mean if it works Ok for them but I don't want something cheaply thrown together. I want this thing to blast 55-65 mph Reliably & Safely for what it'll be. Hence NO Rush to Throw a kit on it



Yeah I get it. I'm sure yours will look better and fill the void hole in the frame more completely. Hopefully the motor fits and balances well.


----------



## Superman1984

Balloonoob said:


> Yeah I get it. I'm sure yours will look better and fill the void hole in the frame more completely. Hopefully the motor fits and balances well.



I think with an actual Moped/Pit bike motor it'll fill the frame a lot more 







I'll be using a 110cc & supposedly this is an 80cc. I don't know why he modified his lower down tube but I plan on  cutting mine loose & reshaping it for more clearance & appearance before I finalize it. I don't like the way it looks, I may not keep the thing as a pedal bike, & I want the freedom of being able to modify or work on the motor easily in frame. Oh Plus Everything on my motors are Left Side ; Shifter, drive chain so that will help some IF I decide to keep pedals


----------



## Superman1984

Rode the 2010 Fly Scout (put it together using a K2 suspension front fork & wheel) I didn't get too wild with it but until I adjust/tune the carb it'll wheelie jus' kickin' it into 1st gear & seems to have plenty of power test riding 1st - 3rd gear. I cut a few donuts & rode it cautiously but it's peppy. I am working on stripping the Monark Super Deluxe parts of paint, dent repairs, & trying to decide IF I want 10 or 11G spokes or IF 12G will suffice. Pics later


----------



## Superman1984

Ordered from Husky & supposed to arrive today 3/5/20. 26x2.125 11G. I am hoping Everything is Good as I am planning to put in an 80mm moped hub. Pics as it happens ....


----------



## Superman1984

So I bought ; 1.5" Cnc adapter 36T (Original sprocket is 38T rear and 14 front : may go 12T front) , a "Mikuni 26mm" carb kit, and this '73 Batavus gas tank to start the motorizing processes. I wanted to keep the thread alive and give you guys some updates


----------



## Superman1984

What do you guys think about me cutting out my lower down tube and incorporating cantilever style tubes like this in this style ??? It could serve purposes ; allow the motor to easily sit leveled,  do away with the pedals if I decide 100%, and also add more style ?


----------



## Superman1984

Little update ; Installed the motorized sprocket, started mocking up the fenders (debating doing the whole bike in this blue for a vintage feel), using Columbia Superb White Walls to give it some classy looks, and the rusty apes are cut as 2 individual pieces so I can figure out my cool bar ideas ....


----------



## Balloonoob

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1166030
> 
> What do you guys think about me cutting out my lower down tube and incorporating cantilever style tubes like this in this style ??? It could serve purposes ; allow the motor to easily sit leveled,  do away with the pedals if I decide 100%, and also add more style ?



That motor looks prone to damage on the red bike. Seems like it would sit even lower on yours to look good. I think for protection (and looks too) you should reconfigure the downtube making room for the big ol engine including a mounting plate. Whichever way you go it's good to see that you are making progress.  Good luck!


----------



## Superman1984

Balloonoob said:


> That motor looks prone to damage on the red bike. Seems like it would sit even lower on yours to look good. I think for protection (and looks too) you should reconfigure the downtube making room for the big ol engine including a mounting plate. Whichever way you go it's good to see that you are making progress.  Good luck!



You are right ; they are open to stuff hitting them but they are installed that way on mopeds, motorcycles (the 1 the 110cc came from) and I had thought about doing a skid plate cover for the bottom. I kinda like the idea of keeping a lower down tube for strength & other than modifying it's shape some it should be easiest. Thanks for encouraging me


----------

